# Rammed twice in the carpark !



## yeoblade (Jul 27, 2014)

Just back from a few days wilding on Dartmooor, had my MH not been rammed twice in the car park whilst I was changing and making my lunch for a days walking the Tors it would have been more enjoyable and memorable for better reasons.
I noticed the idiot who had no car control of his car (Ford Ka) redline reving it and driving around the car park. As I heard it getting closer I looked out the front screen to see it reversing towards me and straight into the front of my MH, he dropped the clutch, rolled forward a couple of metres and had another go on full throttle !!! :mad1: Quite a jolt even for a little car.
What a tw@t, I thought at first, when I spoke (shouted) at him he had learning disabilities, but thinking back he more likely was out there doing some wacky backy or some thing.
Now all the hassle of insurance claims.................:mad1::mad1:.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 27, 2014)

Did you phone the Police ?


----------



## johnkyte (Jul 27, 2014)

I would have phoned police in this instance------wouldnt do so in the case of genuine accident


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 27, 2014)

Let us hope he has insurance.


----------



## simbadog (Jul 27, 2014)

antiquesam said:


> Let us hope he has insurance.



probably not    Definitely would have informed plod


----------



## yeoblade (Jul 27, 2014)

Wooie1958 said:


> Did you phone the Police ?


That was the only lucky thing, as we were talking a copper drove into the car park!
I said to car driver let's see what he (the policeman) has to say about this, and walked over to him,some 20 yds away. And explained what had happened, Looked over and saw the car drive off, the policeman waved him to stop but he didn't.


----------



## SteveM (Jul 27, 2014)

Did the other driver stop and pass you his details? If not did you get the registration number?


----------



## yeoblade (Jul 27, 2014)

SteveM said:


> Did the other driver stop and pass you his details? If not did you get the registration number?



Yes, he got out of his car, which was still resting against my van, looking dazed. I rushed out of the van in my pants a little annoyed and shouted ' How the feck did you manage to hit my van in a car park this big (it holds about a 200 cars and there were 5 there). Drove his car away from my van (so he couldn't have another go) anbd asked for his details. After he had given me his name and address & tel. (which dosen't work :mad2 I then told him to write " I reversed into the camper van" which he did.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Insurance*

Did you check the reg number on ASKMID  to check if he was insured ?

Alf




yeoblade said:


> Yes, he got out of his car, which was still resting against my van, looking dazed. I rushed out of the van in my pants a little annoyed and shouted ' How the feck did you manage to hit my van in a car park this big (it holds about a 200 cars and there were 5 there). Drove his car away from my van (so he couldn't have another go) anbd asked for his details. After he had given me his name and address & tel. (which dosen't work :mad2 I then told him to write " I reversed into the camper van" which he did.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 27, 2014)

Lets hope it all gets resolved quickly.


----------



## Tow Itch (Jul 27, 2014)

As it didn't take place on the road or adjacent to it I'm not sure if the Motor Insurance Bureau cover this Welcome to the Motor Insurers' Bureau On road accidents are covered by them if the driver is uninsured or if they don't stop. 1) Report the accident to the police this may be necessary for MIB cover 2) Ask someone else if the MIB should cover this. Like all insurers the MIB are sometimes a bit economical with the truth. 3) Witness did you get the policemans details can you get the shops CCTV? 4) Your insurer should be able to get the owners details from the reg. 
Nobody might want to be bothered but hassle the police and insurers.


----------



## antiqueman (Jul 28, 2014)

*police*



yeoblade said:


> That was the only lucky thing, as we were talking a copper drove into the car park!
> I said to car driver let's see what he (the policeman) has to say about this, and walked over to him,some 20 yds away. And explained what had happened, Looked over and saw the car drive off, the policeman waved him to stop but he didn't.



And the police did not get reg number? failing to stop for police officer? amazing.


----------



## yeoblade (Jul 28, 2014)

antiqueman said:


> And the police did not get reg number? failing to stop for police officer? amazing.



That's what I thought,  no personal injury so he said he wouldn't be doing a report. Actually there was personal injury, I got out of the van so quickly without shoes on that I bruised the bottom of my foot on the very coarse gravel car park; this ruined my day as I was off hiking up High Willhays Tor, and walking was now not so pleasant with a sore foot. So didn't complete the full walk.

I did manage to grab a quick phone photo and got the reg Ok and he did a PNC check which came back OK for the driver & car.

Phoned insurance today and waiting to hear back from them.

I street view, googled the address he gave, and It's a poor looking house in the country, with a big A class motorhome in the drive !!!!:scared:


----------



## Derby Donkey (Jul 28, 2014)

I would phone the police station to make a formal complaint,  and mention the failure to stop for a policeman who appears to be too idle to do what he is paid to do.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jul 28, 2014)

As far as I am aware any car park with white lines and parking bays is classed as a Highway and will be covered by insurance and a Police response if a crime has occurred

Alf





Tow Itch said:


> As it didn't take place on the road or adjacent to it I'm not sure if the Motor Insurance Bureau cover this [


----------



## antiqueman (Jul 29, 2014)

yeoblade said:


> That's what I thought,  no personal injury so he said he wouldn't be doing a report. Actually there was personal injury, I got out of the van so quickly without shoes on that I bruised the bottom of my foot on the very coarse gravel car park; this ruined my day as I was off hiking up High Willhays Tor, and walking was now not so pleasant with a sore foot. So didn't complete the full walk.
> 
> I did manage to grab a quick phone photo and got the reg Ok and he did a PNC check which came back OK for the driver & car.
> 
> ...



the plot thickens.


----------



## frontslide (Jul 29, 2014)

yeoblade said:


> That's what I thought,  no personal injury so he said he wouldn't be doing a report. Actually there was personal injury, I got out of the van so quickly without shoes on that I bruised the bottom of my foot on the very coarse gravel car park; this ruined my day as I was off hiking up High Willhays Tor, and walking was now not so pleasant with a sore foot. So didn't complete the full walk.
> 
> I did manage to grab a quick phone photo and got the reg Ok and he did a PNC check which came back OK for the driver & car.
> 
> ...


Is it near me? i will call round


----------



## yeoblade (Jul 29, 2014)

antiqueman said:


> the plot thickens.



:lol-053:

My missus did suggested to me maybe he dosen't like motorhomes, so when I street viewed the house ......:camper:   

Off to the body shop to get a quote now,luckily as it's only the cab damaged can go to local fixers


----------



## yeoblade (Jul 29, 2014)

frontslide said:


> Is it near me? i will call round



Dartmoor - naw, but worth a few days visit, just fit a bull bar first!:lol-053:


----------



## SteveM (Jul 29, 2014)

Derby Donkey said:


> I would phone the police station to make a formal complaint,  and mention the failure to stop for a policeman who appears to be too idle to do what he is paid to do.



There are some massive assumptions on this thread, first of all the driver of the other car plainly won't have insurance, and now the assumption that the police officer managed to get off a number 1 stop sign in a position that was clearly seen by the driver, you can wave all you like at a car driving off into the sunset.

1. Driver causes an accident 
2. Driver gives his details
3. Police Officer carries out a PNC check of the car and driver, all in order, so he has insurance
4. Insurance companies deal

The only additional information I would be looking for would be any other users of the car park who witnessed the manner of the driving prior to the collision. Is there any independant evidence of driving without due care, if so collect and deal with accordingly.


----------



## SteveM (Jul 29, 2014)

Everyone leaves the scene of an accident at some point. No he didn't commit an offence, because he left his details, Section 170 of the Road Traffic Act complied with. 

Any offence here would be, the manner of his driving and was it independently witnessed? Or the police officer has given a clear unambiguous signal for the driver to stop and he hasn't, offence of fail to stop.

Clearly the police officer has taken some details, he conducted a PNC check, there is certain info you need in order to do that. Result of that check? All in order, so no document offences.

Collisions occur every day without police involvement. As someone mentioned earlier in the thread the only cause for concern here, was the manner of driving.


----------



## yeoblade (Jul 29, 2014)

The Policeman confirmed 'All was OK' with the PNC check so I assume that meant he was insured.  But I don't know as my insurance company haven't got back to me yet.
Don't know why he wasn't interested in pursuing the car, other than he had a Landrover and he was there to distribute 'Beware of car theives leaflets' in the car park,and had other more urgent work to deal with.

A lady nearby offered her contact details when I went looking for witnesses so hopefully, if his insurance is in order then they will pay with the evidence I've got, but I don't think the police are able/interested in helping as they didn't see anything and are unable to comment on an incapacitated driver they did not apprehend!

The body shop estimater started listing the damaged parts to renew, Wing, bumper, headlight, headlight sub-frame , Graphics (apparently no longer available from Autocruise) .....


----------



## Derby Donkey (Jul 29, 2014)

SteveM said:


> Everyone leaves the scene of an accident at some point. No he didn't commit an offence, because he left his details, Section 170 of the Road Traffic Act complied with.
> 
> Any offence here would be, the manner of his driving and was it independently witnessed? Or the police officer has given a clear unambiguous signal for the driver to stop and he hasn't, offence of fail to stop.
> 
> ...



The copper was either ineffective at making his point clear or he was an indolent sod. 

The only other possibility is that he was both!


----------



## yeoblade (Jul 29, 2014)

SteveM said:


> Everyone leaves the scene of an accident at some point. No he didn't commit an offence, because he left his details, Section 170 of the Road Traffic Act complied with.
> 
> Any offence here would be, the manner of his driving and was it independently witnessed? Or the police officer has given a clear unambiguous signal for the driver to stop and he hasn't, offence of fail to stop.
> 
> ...



I informed the policeman of his strange driving ( Engine revving almost flat out all the time) And being rammed twice causing the damage indicated above is a bit more of an accidental parking collision. The driver very obviously drove off because he did not want to speak to the copper.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jul 29, 2014)

SteveM said:


> SNIP
> As someone mentioned earlier in the thread the only cause for concern here, was the manner of driving.



"Driving at a speed, or in a manner, likely to cause danger to the public" comes to mind. In other words: Dangerous Driving, for which he should be seriously nicked! It's a long time ago now, but we were told at Hendon that while the Road Traffic Act applies to any road to which the public has access, it didn't apply in car parks, but the law may have changed since 1977!
John


----------



## Val54 (Jul 30, 2014)

yeoblade said:


> I informed the policeman of his strange driving ( Engine revving almost flat out all the time) And being rammed twice causing the damage indicated above is a bit more of an accidental parking collision. The driver very obviously drove off because he did not want to speak to the copper.



Surprising that the police didn't associate the driving behaviour with the influence of drugs or alcohol, certainly would around here, maybe he didn't think his Landrover could catch him before got home and had a good swig of his favourite tipple..............
Dave


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jul 30, 2014)

Val54 said:


> Surprising that the police didn't associate the driving behaviour with the influence of drugs or alcohol, certainly would around here, maybe he didn't think his Landrover could catch him before got home and had a good swig of his favourite tipple..............
> Dave



Which is illegal.....


----------



## Derby Donkey (Jul 30, 2014)

Of course there is the possibility that the PNC check discovered that the culprit was another cop,  albeit a serving or retired one? 
Or maybe a pal or a relative? 
Whatever,  I'd be wanting to know the reason for his lax attitude to his job.


----------



## yeoblade (Aug 1, 2014)

The officer called me, for assistance !!
He wanted a copy of the photo of the car & driver that hit me, he was unable to help me any further and said my best help would be with the witness whose details I have.
As yet he had not had time to visit the culprit yet. Apparently there is a problem with theft from cars in this car park.

Body shop are putting together a quote, looks likely to be around £2K.

The other thought I had, afterwards (hindsight is wonderful), was an intentional  collision in order to distract one while others pilfer you van. I only had the drivers door unlocked and so no one could sneek in to the van and I was on my own at the time.


----------



## donkey too (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a thought. or maybe I have already missed this? But, although the PCI check said all was in order the policeman had no way of knowing who was driving the car, whether or not it was the person who owned it


----------



## yeoblade (Aug 1, 2014)

The driver gave me his name & address, and said it was his mums car, which I passed on to the PC for the check, Obviously I don't know if it was false details or not.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 2, 2014)

yeoblade said:


> The driver gave me his name & address, and said it was his mums car, which I passed on to the PC for the check, Obviously I don't know if it was false details or not.



if i had the guys address and reg number and nothing was done by the police or  the owner dident try to make good the damage to your van ,then i am afraid he/she would be getting a midnight visit to persuade them to pay up . if no payment then there car would suffer .


----------



## molly 2 (Aug 2, 2014)

SteveM said:


> There are some massive assumptions on this thread, first of all the driver of the other car plainly won't have insurance, and now the assumption that the police officer managed to get off a number 1 stop sign in a position that was clearly seen by the driver, you can wave all you like at a car driving off into the sunset.
> 
> 1. Driver causes an accident
> 2. Driver gives his details
> ...


Correct that's how it works. Still a bad experience and a load of hassle,


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 2, 2014)

Have you any photos of the damage ?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 3, 2014)

I`ll take that as a no then.


----------



## yeoblade (Aug 4, 2014)

Wooie1958 said:


> I`ll take that as a no then.



Yes, a bit slow replying, but not posted a pic before.

The damage actually doesn't look much at all, just a few scratches but it's a cracked bumper, grille,  headlamp, which is pushed back an inch, so all the metalwork behind needs fixing and the wings is creased outwards and pushed back into and hitting the door. Plus as they're no longer able to obtain original decals a new complete set needs to be fitted.
PC called today, I missed his call, but had a message saying he had visited the culprit (good so the details he gave are OK) and he had a phone number if I needed to call him.
One good thing is I took out a  Legal protection policy with my insurance and they have been in touch and will help me claim any other out of pocket expenses, insurance excess, if need be.


----------



## Beemer (Aug 6, 2014)

Sounds like everything is inline for a successful claim and your vehicle repaired.
I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Relay Runner (Aug 6, 2014)

decals can be obtained from any decent digital printer / sign maker,
if you want originals, take photo`s as I know a print shop who have catalogues of graphics for all manor of campers / caravans, its easier to show a pic of what you want than describe as they are not always listed against a specific maker per year... 

changing decals that have been on several years = headache, the paint will not have faded under the decal.

if you're stuck msg me details of what you want, I`ll ask if they have it....


----------



## yeoblade (Aug 7, 2014)

Relay Runner said:


> decals can be obtained from any decent digital printer / sign maker,
> if you want originals, take photo`s as I know a print shop who have catalogues of graphics for all manor of campers / caravans, its easier to show a pic of what you want than describe as they are not always listed against a specific maker per year...
> 
> changing decals that have been on several years = headache, the paint will not have faded under the decal.
> ...



Thanks, :cool1: I'm hopefull I can get it done locally,  one of our local graphics companies has quoted to do the work, the originals are a dot matrix fade from bronze to brown, I think printing techniques have moved on a lot since they  were put on the van, 10 years ago. They have done some good work for my company in the past, it's quite amazing what they do with the computers printing now.


----------



## yeoblade (Nov 8, 2014)

*Sorted*



Beemer said:


> Sounds like everything is inline for a successful claim and your vehicle repaired.
> I hope it works out for you.



Yes it did 
MH all repaired OK, just got the cheque through the post today, repaying the insurance excess I had to pay out.

I also, as I had legal protection, made a claim for out of pocket & loss of holiday trip costs and they have agreed to fully settle that too.

Just need to contact my insurers to see if they will reinstate my NCD as I noted it was removed (status = claim pending) when I re-insured with them last month. But the cost was the same as last year.
Still wish it never happened as it puts a blemish on your insurance record, regardless of blame, to enable all future quotes to be increased a bit.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 8, 2014)

yeoblade said:


> Yes it did
> MH all repaired OK, just got the cheque through the post today, repaying the insurance excess I had to pay out.
> 
> I also, as I had legal protection, made a claim for out of pocket & loss of holiday trip costs and they have agreed to fully settle that too.
> ...





Keep on to them and don`t let it drop.

15 years back the wife had took our daughter to the stables and was in the indoor arena watching her with our car parked on the car park.

One of the other mothers came in and told the wife that she`d somehow reversed into our car but not to worry the insurance would sort it.

It got repaired pretty quick but we had to pay the excess and was told it would be repaid by the end of the month.

6 months later it still hadn`t been repaid and at renewal our insurance shot up in price because we`d lost our NCD so we was told.

They said it was because we`d had a claim and even though it wasn`t our fault it was still on record as a claim on our policy.

It took 4 bloody years and the Ombudsman to sort it out, reinstate our NCD to full and reimburse us for the extra premiums we`d paid.


----------

